
Ask HN: Have you been sending GDPR requests out there? - rinze
After GDPR was approved, I started sending GDPR requests to my bank &#x2F; old phone provider (moved from Spain to Canada a few years ago) &#x2F; Paypal, etc. I also want to request data from Visa &#x2F; Mastercard, as I would expect that to be a real goldmine.<p>I was curious to know if people here are trying to do the same, and what their results have been.<p>So far, for me, only my mobile phone provider and Paypal responded with a request to send them some scanned documentation, which I did, and I am currently waiting for their response.<p>Also, can anyone point out what data brokers are currently operating in Europe? I&#x27;m really curious about those. A lot of the stuff I&#x27;m able to find online only talks about companies based in the USA, though I understand their reach is global.
======
mtmail
Here's what a dump of Spotify looks like
[https://twitter.com/mikarv/status/1012386696934182912](https://twitter.com/mikarv/status/1012386696934182912)

[https://howtogdpr.me/](https://howtogdpr.me/) collects how to contact
companies and what they replied (and how long it took).

------
icedchai
Why waste your time?

